
Systemd: Harbinger of the Linux Apocalypse (August 2014) - masonic
https://www.infoworld.com/article/2608798/data-center/systemd--harbinger-of-the-linux-apocalypse.html
======
heyoni
Well that explains the discussion regarding the Debian fork released recently
(not a Linux user)

